# Aulani/RCI Trade in



## presley (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if trading into Aulani via RCI only gives 5 nights vs7?  I'm looking at the RCI resort list and it shows a couple RCI resort #s for Aulani, but both say 5 nights.

http://www.rci.com/RCI/rdg/searchResults.do

Can someone with an active account see what the required TPs are for that resort?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 26, 2012)

presley said:


> Does anyone know if trading into Aulani via RCI only gives 5 nights vs7?  I'm looking at the RCI resort list and it shows a couple RCI resort #s for Aulani, but both say 5 nights.
> 
> http://www.rci.com/RCI/rdg/searchResults.do
> 
> Can someone with an active account see what the required TPs are for that resort?



Even when selecting 'show everything' i can only find it for 5 days and only for Cash 'extra Vacations' for 5 days...I think, my guess is, that these are deposits by the resort itself and when owners start depositing you will start seeing full week stays...This location and resort has now become my dream vacation though, so we will be competing for trades once they become available....my second choice is the Disney Animal Kingdom Villas with a Savannah view


----------



## GregT (Feb 26, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Even when selecting 'show everything' i can only find it for 5 days and only for Cash 'extra Vacations' for 5 days...I think, my guess is, that these are deposits by the resort itself and when owners start depositing you will start seeing full week stays...This location and resort has now become my dream vacation though, so we will be competing for trades once they become available....my second choice is the Disney Animal Kingdom Villas with a Savannah view



How much are the Cash 5 day reservations?  I wasn't even aware that a reservation could be booked for 5 days at Aulani?

Thanks!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 26, 2012)

GregT said:


> How much are the Cash 5 day reservations?  I wasn't even aware that a reservation could be booked for 5 days at Aulani?
> 
> Thanks!



Way out of my price range right now, Ocean View $3069.99-$2679.99, regular view $2299.99-1379.99 or about $613.99 to $275.99 per night


----------



## GregT (Feb 26, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Way out of my price range right now, Ocean View $3069.99-$2679.99, regular view $2299.99-1379.99 or about $613.99 to $275.99 per night



Got it -- that is pricey.  Thanks!


----------



## slum808 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been watching these getaways. They're for hotel rooms, no kitchen. It is cheaper than Disney direct, but in most cases you could rent a dvc studio for cheaper. The one odd ball I saw was check in Dec 30 5nights $1360. For NYE that's a bargain. I think its gone already.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 27, 2012)

If they are RD{##}, those are rental inventory.  If they are DV11, those are for exchange.  (I don't think there have been any exchanges yet, and probably won't be much for a year or two.)


----------



## Culli (Feb 27, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> If they are RD{##}, those are rental inventory.  If they are DV11, those are for exchange.  (I don't think there have been any exchanges yet, and probably won't be much for a year or two.)



I have it in my regular search routine and I have not see a DVC Aulani yet nor have I heard of anyone seeing one for an exchange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

When Aulani starts showing up in RCI, is it going to require 60 points to get it?  I would say it will, and maybe RCI will raise the bar and make those more than 60, then Manhattan Club will follow with the same # of points.  They will create a new luxury category and make it many more points.  

I hope they don't, but they could.  I would give 100 points for an Aulani 2 bedroom at any time of year.


----------



## slum808 (Feb 28, 2012)

If/When it does, I would buy a WorldMark. Oh wait I did  One of the reasons I bought my WM is in anticipation of Aulani getting into RCI. Because of the fixed point grid WM trades in, any two bedroom will cost us 10k points. MF on 10k points is about $600. Cheaper than 100 tpu.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 28, 2012)

I doubt that it'll require 60 TPU, unless they fudge the numbers like they did with Orlando DVC units.  Oahu is typically 30-40 TPU, so I would expect Aulani to be in the same ballpark.  Perhaps 2-5 higher.

Let's not even talk about raising the high end on TPUs.  We don't need to be giving RCI any ideas.  Over 99% of units are 30 or less, so having some units that are DOUBLE that is already quite a stretch.


----------



## presley (Feb 28, 2012)

slum808 said:


> If/When it does, I would buy a WorldMark. Oh wait I did  One of the reasons I bought my WM is in anticipation of Aulani getting into RCI. Because of the fixed point grid WM trades in, any two bedroom will cost us 10k points. MF on 10k points is about $600. Cheaper than 100 tpu.


No kidding.  I plan on picking up 10 K credits from another WM owner and then putting in an ongoing request for VGC and Aulani.  I paid $1100. for my VGC dues this year and can't even get a 2 bedroom in low season for that.


----------

